

Looking for a developer to help me finish my sideproject left by the wayside - gianluka

Hey guys.<p>I was building a sideproject of mine and the developer left me because he had IRL problems. Anyone wanna help me finishing it?<p>Hit me up at gianluca [at] fabrica [dot] io
======
opless
Take what exactly? You're not exactly selling this.

~~~
gianluka
corrected.

~~~
paraxisi
There's no details at all with regards to what the project is, how can one
decide to join you if they have no idea what you're doing?

Web/desktop/mobile? Game? App? We've no idea. You should share _something_
about it, otherwise I don't expect you'll see many responses.

